# 686 vs 756



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been looking for a hay tractor for quite awhile now.

There is a 686 within about 45 minues
"686 German Diesel 3400+ hrs. loader, 3-pt blade,heater housing (Good shape) tire chains..
tractor has always been sheded and in excellent condition"

There is a 756 about 3 hours away, there are pictures and it does look like its in good shape.
"International 756
- Completely rebuilt engine
- New injectors
- New T/A
- New tie rod ends
- Tires are in good shape, rears have lots of life left
Tractor runs and drives like new!"

Both asking $9000

I would be cutting with 9' haybine, small square baling, seeding, possibly pulling a 6 row planter, hauling manure,and maybe be a back up on our 853 NH round baler. Would a 686 have the power to round bale?

We have a good running 560 with a loader so a loader isn't necessary but I'm sure it would come in handy. Especially since the 686 would be my tractor not my Dad's.

I was thinking the 686 at first, then I thought it might be nice to have a little more power with a 756.
Any advice on which tractor would fit better?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

They are both pretty nice tractors, but I hate to say it, a 4020 would be better yet...... You could always paint it red if you wanted......


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

A 686 makes a good hay tractor. My wife uses it with the HayBine with the one we have here when they're in a pinch. The one is a row crop model with the D312 German engine and an M&W turbo and puts out 106hp at the PTO. I'd check out the Torque Amplifier unless it was ordered originally without one.

Wife using it with the 478 HayBine.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

756 has more gear selections and all that has been to it makes the front half basically a new tractor.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I would favor the 756 because of the gear pattern. I have raked a lot of hay with a 686 in 5th gear TA, and always wish I could be using something with a better gear selection. Gear pattern on a 686 will be very similar to your 560. There is a big ratio jump from 4th to 5th gear.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Neighbor has both. I know they used the 686 on a 12ft haybine, and I only saw the tractor one time, but it had the ole 5 speed shifting on the side. If you go to look at it, you will see a lot of similarities between it and the 560. The 756 would have more gears. Even though it's older it's a better machine. Should be around 75-80HP?

Rodney


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice.
Barnrope - I don't know much about the 4020s, I am much more familiar with the IH tractors of that era. A 4020 seems bigger than what I need and a little more expensive from what I've seen. Aren't they around 95 HP? They dont look as nimble as a 756 but I've never driven one.
And it just wouldn't match the 460, 560, and 1086!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I forgot one thing about the 686's. Two reverse speeds. Quite slow and painfully slow.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Hokelund Farm said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> Barnrope - I don't know much about the 4020s, I am much more familiar with the IH tractors of that era. A 4020 seems bigger than what I need and a little more expensive from what I've seen. Aren't they around 95 HP? They dont look as nimble as a 756 but I've never driven one.
> And it just wouldn't match the 460, 560, and 1086!


I was more or less harassing you. The red/green thing has been going on for about as long IHC and JD have been making tractors. The 4020 is more nimble than the 756 and does have more power. If you were going green you might be looking more at a 3020, but the price is close to the 4020 and the wheel base is not much less, but still a very nimble, light feeling tractor.

Most guys around here wear either red or green underwear. Used to be some Allis orange and Oliver/White green and gray too. I grew up around all the brands and it probably made me a lot less brand loyal than most farmers.

All that said, Green is my default color.

Tom


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Interesting, I would have never guessed the 4020 to be more manueverable than the 756. I'll certainly keep my eye open.
One concern I have with the 4020's is that I see some sell for ridiculous amounts of money, then some are listed cheap and so I automatically think "well whats wrong with it?"

I have considered a 3020, wasn't sure if that would have enough muscle for a 6 row planter?

Yeah when it comes down to it I don't care what color if its a good tractor. I was really hoping to find a nice ford, and have looked at some allis, white, and masseys, but they are few and far between around here.

I will be farming pretty much on my own so I would like something that my wife can drive so I can stack. She would probably prefer cab and AC but she might just have to "tough" it out for a few years.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Actually think a 3020 would pull a 6 row if your terrain isn't steep. 686 has pulled our 6r JD 7000 quite a few times, comfortably. So far as I know a 4020 would be more comparable to an 856 for power. And yes, the green ones would be nicer to drive, if $$ aren't a problem.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Wouldn't be dealing with any hills. I think I'll rule out the 4020. I don't really need 95 hp right now.
So I guess I've narrowed it down to a 3020 or a 756 unless I find something else that I can't pass up.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The 3020 is a 4 cylinder isn't it? That may or may not be a factor for you. I would think that a guy could find a nice 3020 for a decent price. Seems like the 4020's are the ones that everybody is after?

Rodney


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The late model 4020s and 3020s are what the collector crowd is after. You see them bring $20,000 fairly commonly around here when restored or nice original low hours. The earlier ones aren't nearly as sought after. They and the 4010 / 3010 are still a great tractor. The neighbor pulls a 6 row 30" White planter with a 3010 through heavy wet soil.

My advice is to find somebody close by who has a 4020 or 3020 who would let you jump on and take it for a spin around their yard. First impressions of the shifting pattern can perplex some folks, but it is not bad at all after you catch on. Tractors with Powershift are the cats meow.

Whatever brand you get, make sure its a diesel!

Tom


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Another tractor may have just jumped into the mix. An Allis Chalmers 190 XT with cab is for sale about 20 minutes away. From other forums it sounds like they are comparable to the 4020 in many aspects.

Looks like decent shape. Might be more power than I need, and not sure how many hours, but with a $5,500 asking price it might be something to consider until I can afford something better.

Really want something with a canopy or cab to stay out of the sun - and I have already had issues from not protecting myself when I was younger.


----------



## dieselknudt (Apr 8, 2014)

If it were me I would stay away from the Allis.

To achieve live PTO they use a hand clutch. If you step in the foot clutch the PTO will stop.

So if you grew up on the old Johnny Poppers you would probably be fine.

I tried round baling once with a neighbors 190 and it was a pain trying to remember not to use the foot clutch!

My vote would be the 756 IH


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Hokelund Farm said:


> Another tractor may have just jumped into the mix. An Allis Chalmers 190 XT with cab is for sale about 20 minutes away. From other forums it sounds like they are comparable to the 4020 in many aspects.
> 
> Looks like decent shape. Might be more power than I need, and not sure how many hours, but with a $5,500 asking price it might be something to consider until I can afford something better.
> 
> Really want something with a canopy or cab to stay out of the sun - and I have already had issues from not protecting myself when I was younger.


A 190XT is a darn good old tractor. Don't be afraid of it. I would like to get one for myself some day!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/8/184-allis-chalmers-190xt.html

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/8/184-allis-chalmers-190xt-tests.html

Oh to live when gas was cheap!


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I had all but given up on finding a 756 but just ran across one in SD. 35xx hours, 2 hyd, 3pt hitch, diesel. Pictures are ok, nothing real pretty, "good tread".

Asking $7500, I'm waiting on the serial # so i can find out what year it is.

Any way to tell if the hours are accurate?

According to Tractordata.com they either came with a 4 speed with hi/lo (8 speed), or a 4 speed with hi/lo and TA (16 speed). Not sure which one this is.

Bad part is its a little over 3 hours away.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I wouldn't worry so much about getting something super close to your location. Your selection is much better and getting the right machine is far more important than an extra hr or so in the truck. Shipping would be the only consideration but in our experience buying equipment shipping cost is pretty reasonable/can be negotiated with the purchase price


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Better go look at. Regardless of year. Not many that low houred


----------



## mntractoraddict (Dec 7, 2014)

Go with the 756, you will not be disappointed.....but the 686 will also not let you down...................Go IH


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

The 756 from my initial post is back on craigslist! But he's asking 250 more than last year. $9,250 seems pretty high for a 756, even with a rebuilt engine. 8000 sounds more reasonable.

Either way, I think a 756 would make a great fit for my operation so I need to make time to check it out.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Was a 706 diesel at a consignment auction last weekend it went for 3800? Looked like it had some use

That 756 does seem high but if in the right condition it'll be worth it. Always room to haggle


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Was a 706 diesel at a consignment auction last weekend it went for 3800? Looked like it had some use
> 
> That 756 does seem high but if in the right condition it'll be worth it. Always room to haggle


You were there? Didn't see you.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

There are two 706's that look pretty decent, one comes with duals and has 6800 hours and about $3,500 less than the 756


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> You were there? Didn't see you.


My dad went. I had to keep the show going at home


----------

